# New Neighbor with a Tivo screwing with my network? (Comcast issue maybe?)



## NGeorge (Feb 27, 2004)

Hey all; 

I've been having a ton of fun with the Tivo this week... 

New neighbors moved in 3 days ago and now the Bolt wants to pull a 10.0.0.x IP address... I'm set up for 192.168.0.x -- the MoCa network was all f'd up... it still wants to pull a 10. IP address... after screwing with it for an hour I was able to put in a fixed IP address to both of them and am good to go... but my internet is all screwed up and slow as hell. 

I suspect it's a Comcast error since I can plug in 10.0.0.1 and get the admin screen for a comcast owned modem on my line (and "xfinitywifi" comes in with full service now)... I own my own modem and 192.168.0.1 takes me to my own Netgear modem. I know Comcast uses 10. IP addresses on their leased modems... it's funny even though I told the tivo my NS is the 192, it still tries to pull 10. for the MoCa... so it's weird that I appear to be able to access my neighbor's modem... I'm thinking they may have a Tivo as well because when I try to do a screencast I see 2 "living room" boxes -- of which one I cannot access... 

Has anyone else experienced this? Comcast is ZERO help since I own my own modem... it's funny that they say the modem is screwed up since they say my signal levels are horrible... but when I log in to my own modem's admin screen the signals are well within a good range. 

Again, this all started when the new neighbors moved in... I'm about to go have a chat with them. Really weird that I now see two Tivos when I try to screencast, and my Tivo keeps trying to pull an IP range that my network doesn't provide -- but that a leased Comcast modem would provide. 

N


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

You'll want to get a "PoE" MoCA filter installed.

What?
Why?
How?
p.s. Add'l references...

Why every home should have a MoCA filter
"PoE" MoCA filter installation in a multi-dwelling building
'MoCA: Operation and Security Posture' paper

What performance benefit?

"PoE" vs protective/prophylactic usage
edit: 15Jul2018: added performance benefit link
edit: 13Sep2018: added "why every home" link (h/t @fcfc2)
edit: 21Sep2018: added 'Security Posture' paper link

#mocapoe


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

See also here, here & here.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

The genius Comcast installers should have a MoCA filter on both your's and your neighbors lines.


----------



## NGeorge (Feb 27, 2004)

Sounds like that could be it... I swapped the cable modem... no love. Found out the new neighbors have the Comcast Xfinity X1 DVR and units in each bedroom... Comcast never doesn truck rolls for installs anymore. They do auto-hits... neighbors said they picked the units up at the Xfinity store and they hit them remotely. 

N


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

You should be able to call Comcast to get them to send someone out to fix the issue, no charge; and if they fuss, file an FCC complaint.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

NGeorge said:


> Sounds like that could be it... I swapped the cable modem... no love. Found out the new neighbors have the Comcast Xfinity X1 DVR and units in each bedroom... Comcast never doesn truck rolls for installs anymore. They do auto-hits... neighbors said they picked the units up at the Xfinity store and they hit them remotely.
> 
> N


If you have a typical installation, where you have access to the first splitter to enter your home, you could install your own MoCA filter, which will solve your security issue, but your neighbor will still be possibly causing interference to your internet. You might be better off doing the MoCA filter install yourself anyway as Comcast will often put the filter at the tap location which is not idea for MoCA on the local LAN.
MoCA POE and Whole Home DVR filters are the same. Here are some, scroll down to see some 2 for prices as having an extra is handy. MoCA filter | eBay


----------



## NGeorge (Feb 27, 2004)

Well, I got this resolved... Neighbors brought their X1 DVR from their old place -- neither myself or the neighbors had the filter installed. Comcast tech said the system is supposed to create an automatic truck roll for a filter when an X1 system is installed at a new address, and supposedly Comcast can tell when a Tivo is connected and do the same thing (my bill does have a line item for "CableCard - Tivo" so they apparently are able to tell what the CableCard is plugged into) -- but apparently my apartment complex was listed as already having filters. He said he found 2 filters out of 40 units... installed the 2 filters for my neighbors and myself, and arranged a truck roll to put 36 more filters on the other units since each unit has it's own line... furthermore one of my unused jacks were crossed with my neighbor so he fixed that as well for when I put a Mini up there. Problems were resolved as soon as it was done...


----------

